# FTP-User: Verzeichnisebenen/Zugriffsrechte ändern



## lupuscorridor (17. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ISP-Config 3 zusammen mit PureFTPd auf einem Debian-System installiert. 
Wenn ich über das ISP-Config nun einen neuen FTP-User anlege, dann kann ich mit diesem das /web/-Verzeichnis aufrufen und die entsprechende Website bearbeiten.
Nun hätte ich gerne einen User der alle Unter-Verzeichnise von "client1" (/var/www/clients/client1) und "client2" (/var/www/clients/client2) anschauen und bearbeiten kann. Leider reichen meine Linux-Kennsnisse nicht aus um hier weiterzukommen, da ich totaler Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet bin.

Wie kann ich das einstellen? Worauf muss ich achten um hier keine Sicherheitslücken o.ä. zu schaffen?

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Burge (17. Sep. 2009)

Mal ins blaue weiß nicht ob das dann geht ->
Ordnen dem Kunden doch einfach beide Webseiten zu.


----------



## planet_fox (17. Sep. 2009)

Hallo 

Anschauen würde gehn, bearbeiten wohl nicht. da jedes Web Benutzermäßig zusammen setzt aus Benutzer und Gruppe nach folgendem Schema

WEBID:Client 

des weiteren ist es auch Sicherheitstechnisch fatal da ein user dann auf alle webs zugreifen kann und sie auch zerstören kann.


----------



## lupuscorridor (17. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> des weiteren ist es auch Sicherheitstechnisch fatal da ein user dann auf alle webs zugreifen kann und sie auch zerstören kann.


Das ist es ja was ich möchte. Ich habe eine Person die für viele Websites verantwortlich ist. Aktuell muss ich für jede Website einen FTP-Benutzer anlegen damit die Person darauf zugreifen kann. 
Wenn ich ihm nun einen zentralen Login gebe dann macht es dies einfacher und wenn ich eine neue Domain anlege muss ich nicht auch noch einen FTP-User anlegen un meinem Mitarbeiter die neuen Zugangsdaten schicken.


----------



## Till (18. Sep. 2009)

Und das geht eben nicht aus Sicherheitsgründen, wie planet_fox erläutert hat. Denn dann würden alle Webs unter den gleichen rechten laufen und man könnte nicht sicherstellen, dass keien Zugriffe von einem Web aufs andere erfolgen.


----------

